# 300 Lb. Capacity Mobile Base from Harbor Freight



## cutmantom

I have 2 of these but are of an older design, it has a single caster on a flip down lever, yours looks like a much better design, i used pine on one of them and it doesn't work very well, hardwood is definitely recommended, I used oak on the second one, your suggestion of casters all around will probably be the next model they put out if they are smart, good idea


----------



## dbhost

I have 2 of these, one under my HF Bandsaw, and the other under my drill press. The stock dimensions are a bit odd, 1.25" x 1.25" square stock required, but it is easy enough to rip down SYP 2×4 stock to create the parts needed. I have had them now for about 2 years, and they have worked flawlessly… These without a doubt, fall under the category of HF gems… I agree the 4 corner caster / leveler setup would be nicer, but it would also be a pain in the butt to level out, and take off the levelers to move…


----------



## IrreverentJack

Hey Guryl, I saw that post too, couldn't tell if the complaint was of product or situation, but I can't seem to find it now.

I ripped them snug from reclaimed oak and hit the sharp corners with a scraper. There's a lot of clearance with the floor so you could rip them 1/4"-1/2" taller. I followed the directions closely -except for the extra bolts. You may want to play with the length of the frame pcs to have the base fit tighter to your machine.(Don't forget about the bolt heads.) I put two thicknesses of inner tube under my legs and I don't feel any slop there. I haven't run the saw since I put it on the base but I have moved it around a bit and it rolls around OK. I'm sure it flexes more than a welded steel base, but it will be better than 'good enough' for a long time. -Jack


----------



## Lenny

Jack and shopguryl, are you perhaps thinking of this post by *Purplev*? It was on a Rockler mobile base kit, not 'Harbor Freight": http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1601.


----------



## dbhost

I believe shopguryl was talking about Purplev's post complaining about having to mill the lumber to size… It really is no big deal unless you are afraid to use your table saw…. But if you are, why would you be woodworking right?


----------



## PurpLev

for less than $30 - I would consider it, but for full price, there are better options out there as I mentioned in my review of the rockler mobile base which looks very similar.

FWIW - I did round over all the edges. and yes - I AM afraid to use my table saw. in fact, I should probably get rid of it as it's taking extra space.  peace.


----------



## IrreverentJack

That was the post I was thinking of Lenny. Purplev's base has a 600# cap. and larger dia frame. Thicker wood* and* having the steel members out of square with holes misaligned would make assembly a drag.

I used a clamp only to locate the wood inside the channels to drill through it. Thankfully I didn't have to bend things into alignment. While drilling those 5/16" holes through the frame, chasing the hole on the other side, I was trying out a new drill. I remember it as being kinda fun. -Jack

You're right Purplev, more money and/or more time to assemble makes these bases less of a deal. If you have a rougher floor, a heavier machine or need to move it more often you should consider other options too. -Jack


----------



## dbhost

These are certainly NOT for somebody that wants an out of box ready to go base, nor are they for those with rough floors etc… But for those looking at a light duty mobile base, they are inexpensive, and very functional. Like I mentioned, I have mine on my Band Saw, and my drill press. I would NOT use one of these for my lathe, or a cast iron or granite topped table saw as those tools would give this little base a hernia…

These bases go on sale fairly regularly for $29.99, and combine that with the 20% off coupons, you are looking at a $23.99 + lumber and time mobile base…


----------



## dmorrison

I purchased the same unit for my 6 inch Jet jointer. Instead of hardwood I welded 1.25 inch square steel tubing to the assembly. Very solid and strong.

Dave


----------



## DavidHarms

Thanks Jack, always good to know about the HF gyms, they have a few.


----------



## Swede

Interesting Review.
I may pick up one for my Band Saw.


----------



## missingname

I bought and assembled one of these recently and I agree with previous comments.

Definitely not for somebody who doesn't want to be frustrated and annoyed with the assembly.
I got frustrated, annoyed, irritated, etc… so then of course I got clumsy and cut myself twice. Not the product's fault, just my lack of patience trying to get the stupid bolt holes lined up.

Now that it's assembled, I like it. It does exactly what I wanted it to do. But, next time I would pay more for a less irritating product.


----------

